# Red dot for U22 NEOS



## SSchmidt (May 18, 2011)

Hey all, new to this forum just had a quick question.
I have a NEOS and my wife has one as well. We are actually considering getting our 3rd.

Hers is not sighted nor is mine, but we want to get a red dot for one of them. The problem is, we both love open sights so much, we want the other to get the sight on theirs..

ANYWAYS, what kind of sight would you all recommend for the NEOS? Would a cheap Barska red dot be acceptable. This gun serves NO PURPOSE other than being a plinker. Rarely will shots be made beyond 35 yards. I didn't think it would be a huge deal what kind of red dot we put on it because of the short distance.


Any ideas?


SSchmidt


----------



## hboswell (Jul 6, 2011)

Two months and no reply? Just saw this tonight and thought I might comment. I have one with a cheap(Cabelas Pine Ridge) red dot that set me back $20. Wasn't sure I would like it so I didn't go all in. Love It!!! Quick sighting and very easy to zero and it doesn't upset the balance at all if you mount it right. You can mark your mount point and take it off and re-mount it without losing zero too. On problem though, I just finished packing mine up to ship back due to a recall on the firing pin. You should probably check your pair out at-----http://www.berettasupport.com/neos/ Hope yours are already fixed---


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Not a red dot but a Holographic,,,*

I put one of these on my NEOS and it works wonderfully.

I sighted it in at 50 yards and am now the terror of every feral tin can at my range.

Aarond


----------

